# TACHOMETER NOT WORKING



## maltin (Sep 18, 2006)

What are the possible cause or damage if the tachometer is not working? I just got a used car nissan sentra eccs 94 automatic and the instrumental panel has a tachometer/rpm in it but it does not work at all, what can I do? Is there any diagram or circuit dedicated for the instrumental panel for nissan sentra eccs 94 automatic? Coz I have it check from different mechanic and they also say different thing. So Im a little confuse. Can anybody help me please.


----------

